# S-1 and S-2 occupancy separation with B



## miguele3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can someone please explain why the separation between an S-1 and a B occupancy does not have to be rated, while a low-hazard S-2 and a B requires a 1 hour for a sprinklered building? Thanks, I really appreciate the advice I get on this site.

Miguel


----------



## miguele3 (Apr 12, 2012)

To answer my own question. It appears that the B occupancy is considered a hazard to the S-2. It makes sense but I would not have guessed.

Notice in the example that there is no separation required between a B and S-1 occupancy

but there is an occupancy separation required between a B and an S-2. In this case, we are

actually creating a separation to protect the S-2 from the B because it has been determined that

the B occupancy imposes a similar hazard level as that of the F-1, S-1 and M occupancies. Also

note that the S-2 occupancy may be constructed with fewer built-in safeguards, compared to the

S-1, to protect it in an event because it is less hazardous. By requiring a separation from the B

occupancy, the S-2 does not assume the higher risk of the B occupancy.

If you have any further questions about the new separation requirements please contact: ADA,

Fire, Life-Safety Specialist, Shane Sumption at 503-378-4635 or shane.r.sumption@state.or.us


----------



## RLGA (Apr 12, 2012)

You are correct.  To confirm that, see Tabel 912.4 of the IEBC.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 13, 2012)

RLGA said:
			
		

> You are correct.  To confirm that, see Tabel 912.4 of the IEBC.


Love those tabels in the IEBC


----------



## imhotep (Apr 13, 2012)

miguele3 said:
			
		

> To answer my own question. It appears that the B occupancy is considered a hazard to the S-2. It makes sense but I would not have guessed.Notice in the example that there is no separation required between a B and S-1 occupancy
> 
> but there is an occupancy separation required between a B and an S-2. In this case, we are
> 
> ...


Nice pick-up and closing the circle on the question.  Thanks


----------

